# Purchase Timeline New Owner



## whitewater (Jul 20, 2016)

Thought I would chronicle my purchase experience.


545,000 points annually. 2016 points fully available.
Resort : Wyndham Club Access
Seller:  Discount Timeshares (Ebay)

*Timeline*:

*Purchased*: June 8, 2016
July 1, 2016 - Wyndham Sends Assignment of Contract and Assumption Agreement 
July 12, 2016 - Letter Arrives
July 13, 2016 - letter notarized and sent to closing company
July 15, 2016 - Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. sends via email:  Buyers Closing Statement, Membership Compliance Agreement, Membership Occupancy Disclosure, New Owner Setup Information, Requested Drivers License Copy.
July 17, 2016 - Signed, scanned and emailed back to Closing Company.


*2nd Contract:*
Purchased: July 19, 2016
254,000 points annually. 2016 points fully available.
Resort : Wyndham Club Access
Seller:  Timeshares4u (Ebay)

Process:  TBA


----------



## bendadin (Jul 21, 2016)

What is protocol for closing with Wyndham?

I purchased mid-May from Benjamin Timeshares. We signed a short page and submitted ID and payment. We were in deed prep for over a month. They now tell me that they sent closing documents to the owners for signing. Then what?

I also have one for which we signed a power of attorney for closing. What should I expect with this closing?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2016)

Next:

-Previous owner sends signed Docs to closing company.
-Closing company prepares deed and sends it to local recording office.
-Recording office records it and sends closing company a stamped copy.
-Closing company sends a copy to you and to Wyndham.
-It sits on someone's desk at Wyndham for awhile.
-Wyndham records it.
-You know it's in your name when you get a bill from Wyndham.

My last Wyndham purchase with Benjamin timeshares took 6 mos.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Next:
> 
> -Previous owner sends signed Docs to closing company.
> -Closing company prepares deed and sends it to local recording office.
> ...



Thank you.

We seem a bit out of order here. Why would it sit in deed prep for six weeks only to be sent to the owner for signing? My Disney resales were very precise. Sign contract, wait forever for closing paperwork, both parties sign paperwork, watch for deed recording, then wait for Disney to set up the account. It is the same county for crying out loud.

This is an even year contract. So what should I do with these 140K points since it seems obvious that I won't be using them by the end of the year? If I do credit pool can my other contract use those points on the odd year?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We seem a bit out of order here. Why would it sit in deed prep for six weeks only to be sent to the owner for signing?



Many things can cause delays:

-Seller is slow to prepare and send Docs to owner.

-Previous owner is slow to sign and return Docs.

-Seller is slow to prepare and send Docs to closing company.

-Closing company is slow to prepare and send Docs to County Recorder.

-Wyndham is slow to process (2 mos. in my case.)



> Sign contract, wait forever for closing paperwork, both parties sign paperwork, watch for deed recording, then wait for Disney to set up the account. It is the same county for crying out loud.



OK, but there is no common denominator here, except for the county, and they aren't usually the ones holding it up.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 30, 2016)

*545k Contract:  *

So I called Wyndham Title Services yesterday (July 29, 2016) for an update. They have everything and they will look at it in 5 days.  They were processing the 20th of July and mine arrived from closing agency on 25th....

Then she said it was taking 4-6 weeks to fully close presently.  This was according to the closing agent.  

I'll call in 2 more weeks in hope I can get my member number a week or two before they send the MF bill.  


*254k Contract:*  No update...


----------



## bendadin (Jul 30, 2016)

I called yesterday, too. I didn't get a promo for the title department. My contract is still showing under the seller's name. It was recorded on the 18th, though


----------



## bendadin (Aug 9, 2016)

Any progress?

Mine aren't going anywhere. The closing company sent everything from my second contract to Wyndham on the 20th and it hasn't even made it out of the mailroom yet.

My first contract is stuck, too. They sent to deed to the owners for signatures and the owners never received it so it was resubmitted. Then they are saying that it will take 4 weeks for the closing company to record it. This is an even year contract. I am beginning to doubt if we will actually be able to use these points this year.


----------



## whitewater (Aug 10, 2016)

545000 closed July 5.  Called and got member number and already booked some vacation for next year.  Still have not received official welcome letter/bill for maintenance fees.  Pays to call in advance!  

still need to determine what to do with un-used points for this year.  

254000 - received letter from wyndham today.  will be mailing back tomorrow to wyndham.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 11, 2016)

whitewater said:


> 545000 closed July 5.  Called and got member number and already booked some vacation for next year.  Still have not received official welcome letter/bill for maintenance fees.  Pays to call in advance!
> 
> still need to determine what to do with un-used points for this year.
> 
> 254000 - received letter from wyndham today.  will be mailing back tomorrow to wyndham.



I just called again today and they are now saying that it has been submitted, so that takes about two weeks. I'm 9 days into that so I will be more vigilant (if that is possible) about calling them.

I know that the RCI part might take some time so I am considering dropping the $$ and buying an account right now. I have two Disney trips coming up and I don't have a full reservation for our November trip. That makes me nervous.


----------



## buckor (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a 567k National Harbor I purchased in May (May 18, I think) from Sean on eBay. He uses Global Resort Transfers...


Well, a month ago (2 months in) they ask me for a copy of my ID. I sent it that day.

Called yesterday, they are just now getting ready to send the new deed to the county for recording, BUT, I am told, this county has some "crazy" paperwork and takes a lot of time...expect 2 more months. (FYI, I bought another National Harbor account earlier this year...took 2 months from purchase to hitting my account...so I know I'm being snowballed).

So, here we go. I sent a message to Sean yesterday expressing my frustration and asking for his help...no return yet. 

So, who else is having this problem with Global Resort Transfer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Aug 12, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I just called again today and they are now saying that it has been submitted, so that takes about two weeks. I'm 9 days into that so I will be more vigilant (if that is possible) about calling them.
> 
> I know that the RCI part might take some time so I am considering dropping the $$ and buying an account right now. I have two Disney trips coming up and I don't have a full reservation for our November trip. That makes me nervous.



RCI took 1 day for me to be able to access.  I just called wyndham services and and the rep said she would send paper work over.  She said I would have access in 72 hours.  Took 24-36.  

Still have not received official welcome letter/bill from wyndham.    However I've booked this year and next.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 12, 2016)

buckor said:


> I have a 567k National Harbor I purchased in May (May 18, I think) from Sean on eBay. He uses Global Resort Transfers...
> 
> 
> Well, a month ago (2 months in) they ask me for a copy of my ID. I sent it that day.
> ...



National Harbor is crazy and if they dont work with Prince Georges County Md deeds on a regular basis can catch a closing company by surprise

Deeds there have to be presented in person to be recorded. (no electronic recordings and they dont accept deeds by USmail or FedEx or UPS) So the closing company has to hire a local person to do this for them  and I think this person has to be given a power of attorney to be able to do it

Im not saying it should take months, it shouldnt, but it does take time..  My last National Harbor contract took over a year, It was a comedy of errors, made worse by Wyndham who put it into someone elses account.. I paid for it March 2015, and I still dont have use of it


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 12, 2016)

Let me throw in a comment about anyone buying in Hawaii. I have several contracts in Hawaii, one of which I did all of the closing myself. It was a weeks contract at Bali Hai Villas, and the current own had a strange listing on eBay or Craigslist. The owner knew nothing about selling a deeded unit, finding a closing agent, dealing with the Hawaiian government, and Wyndham. In a weak moment, I volunteered to do the closing, and to deal with both the Hawaiian government and Wyndham.

The most difficult of these was dealing with the Hawaiian government. It was almost as if once in awhile one of the bureau’s agents would take a day off from surfing and actually come in to the office to handle transfer of deeds. I learned very quickly that the closing companies that are the most successful in Hawaii have a person located there. (Not a bad job) I ended up calling Hawaii almost every day, and then getting transferred to a phone extension where I would leave a message. There certainly is something to the expression “Hawaiian Time.” I finally found a gentleman who shepherded me through the process and all of the additional hidden fees in Hawaii.

My bottom line is that buying one of these great low maintenance deals at Bali Hai Villas just might take longer than you had expected, if you don’t have the right closing company.

Jim


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 12, 2016)

buckor said:


> I have a 567k National Harbor I purchased in May (May 18, I think) from Sean on eBay. He uses Global Resort Transfers...
> 
> 
> Well, a month ago (2 months in) they ask me for a copy of my ID. I sent it that day.
> ...



My National Harbor took 6 months.

My closing company used one in Maryland to file the deed. It's my understanding that it has to be hand carried into the office.

After about 4 months of repeated calls, I called the county clerks office to see if they could update my status. The clerk told me to check the website, it should be done if submitted as stated. I checked the website and my deed was filed over 1 month prior and before I last called my closing agent.

I then emailed a copy to my agent and called her. She said that she wasn't notified by anyone. It was then sent to Wyndham.

Here's the county website:
http://publicrecords.netronline.com/state/MD/county/prince_georges/


----------



## buckor (Aug 12, 2016)

ronparise said:


> National Harbor is crazy and if they dont work with Prince Georges County Md deeds on a regular basis can catch a closing company by surprise
> 
> Deeds there have to be presented in person to be recorded. (no electronic recordings and they dont accept deeds by USmail or FedEx or UPS) So the closing company has to hire a local person to do this for them  and I think this person has to be given a power of attorney to be able to do it
> 
> Im not saying it should take months, it shouldnt, but it does take time..  My last National Harbor contract took over a year, It was a comedy of errors, made worse by Wyndham who put it into someone elses account.. I paid for it March 2015, and I still dont have use of it


Thanks Ron...i guess I had a really good closing company on the first contract..I'll have to look it up and are who it was.

Sorry to hear you're still fighting for one! Youch!

Orlando 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (Aug 12, 2016)

jebloomquist said:


> Let me throw in a comment about anyone buying in Hawaii. I have several contracts in Hawaii, one of which I did all of the closing myself. It was a weeks contract at Bali Hai Villas, and the current own had a strange listing on eBay or Craigslist. The owner knew nothing about selling a deeded unit, finding a closing agent, dealing with the Hawaiian government, and Wyndham. In a weak moment, I volunteered to do the closing, and to deal with both the Hawaiian government and Wyndham.
> 
> The most difficult of these was dealing with the Hawaiian government. It was almost as if once in awhile one of the bureau’s agents would take a day off from surfing and actually come in to the office to handle transfer of deeds. I learned very quickly that the closing companies that are the most successful in Hawaii have a person located there. (Not a bad job) I ended up calling Hawaii almost every day, and then getting transferred to a phone extension where I would leave a message. There certainly is something to the expression “Hawaiian Time.” I finally found a gentleman who shepherded me through the process and all of the additional hidden fees in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


Jim, I could not help but laugh at your statement regarding them coming in from a day of surfing!  That is the feeling we get at times.

Have a blessed day!

Orlando

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## buckor (Aug 12, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> My National Harbor took 6 months.
> 
> My closing company used one in Maryland to file the deed. It's my understanding that it has to be hand carried into the office.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely use this link to check...i don't want to pester the closing company, yet I also want it done.

I appreciate the feedback!

Orlando

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 12, 2016)

buckor said:


> Thank you! I will definitely use this link to check...i don't want to pester the closing company, yet I also want it done.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> ...



On the first page, there are 4 selections. You want "Prince Georges County Clerk of the Circuit Court." 

It also states "by subscription only." I was able to set up an account 2 years ago that still works. You can enter the sellers name to check the deed.


----------



## buckor (Aug 12, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> On the first page, there are 4 selections. You want "Prince Georges County Clerk of the Circuit Court."
> 
> It also states "by subscription only." I was able to set up an account 2 years ago that still works. You can enter the sellers name to check the deed.


Thank you! Yes, I signed up for a new account and saw where my first deed was recorded...will keep a watch out for the second one. 

Thank you for your help!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 13, 2016)

buckor said:


> I have a 567k National Harbor I purchased in May (May 18, I think) from Sean on eBay. He uses Global Resort Transfers...
> 
> So, who else is having this problem with Global Resort Transfer?



You and I are in the same boat. I, too, purchased a Nat'l Harbor from Sean's Timeshare in May.  I have found Sean to be very responsive but no warm fuzzies from Global Resort Transfer. I've yet to speak to my closing agent (She doesn't return phone calls or emails. Sean does). I'm overdue to call and check on the status.  The people who answer the phone have been very helpful as far as getting a status. 

I registered on Global Resort Transfers member website, but my status has not been updated since 7/8/2016. Last entry on 7/8 is 'Transferee called to check on the status of the transfer. Advised that we're in the process of preparing the deed to be recorded.'

Sadly I suppose that means they are still preparing the deed? 



Roger830 said:


> My National Harbor took 6 months.
> ...
> Here's the county website:
> http://publicrecords.netronline.com/state/MD/county/prince_georges/



Thanks so much for the website. I registered and checked, and the deed is still under the original owner.


----------



## whitewater (Aug 13, 2016)

received the bill today from wyndham for maintenance fees.  no welcome letter just a bill.  

Gotta love it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2016)

whitewater said:


> received the bill today from wyndham for maintenance fees.  no welcome letter just a bill.
> 
> Gotta love it.



With my last 3 Wyndham resale purchases, I never received anything from them acknowledging my new ownership.  The first notice I got a was a bill.


----------



## whitewater (Aug 13, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> With my last 3 Wyndham resale purchases, I never received anything from them acknowledging my new ownership.  The first notice I got a was a bill.



stay classy wyndham


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 13, 2016)

I recently acquired a fixed week managed by Wyndham that took just about a month from begining to end. I made a deal with the former owner early July and received emailed confirmation everything went through at the end of July. I made my reservation and we're all set 

The people who handled the closing were LT Transfers btw.


----------



## buckor (Aug 13, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> You and I are in the same boat. I, too, purchased a Nat'l Harbor from Sean's Timeshare in May.  I have found Sean to be very responsive but no warm fuzzies from Global Resort Transfer. I've yet to speak to my closing agent (She doesn't return phone calls or emails. Sean does). I'm overdue to call and check on the status.  The people who answer the phone have been very helpful as far as getting a status.
> 
> I registered on Global Resort Transfers member website, but my status has not been updated since 7/8/2016. Last entry on 7/8 is 'Transferee called to check on the status of the transfer. Advised that we're in the process of preparing the deed to be recorded.'
> 
> ...


Yes their GRTs website has the last update as 7/13 when I sent them my ID.  Nothing since...

I'll just call them once a week until we get this done...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Aug 15, 2016)

I am getting frustated with Wyndham. I call to find out what my status is. Half of the time they tell me that they can't find anything. They just started being able to see that my contract is in the works. On Friday they told me that the paperwork was received on August 2nd and the office is currently processing paperwork received on August 1st. I call today and they tell me that nothing has been received and it will be six weeks from when they receive it.

I wish that they would figure this thing out.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 15, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I am getting frustated with Wyndham. I call to find out what my status is. Half of the time they tell me that they can't find anything. They just started being able to see that my contract is in the works. On Friday they told me that the paperwork was received on August 2nd and the office is currently processing paperwork received on August 1st. I call today and they tell me that nothing has been received and it will be six weeks from when they receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that they would figure this thing out.



Why torture yourself watching grass grow? You will always have to reference the contract number and the seller's name to check on its status. If you use your own membership number, there will be no notes for OC to reference. That could be the cause of the inconsistencies you are experiencing. 

I would not truly be worried until after September 15th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 16, 2016)

Buckor, I too bought from Sean, and he uses Global Resort Transfer, and I too am waiting on them for a transfer. I've called numerous times, and e-mailed many more, with never any call back or e-mail back. Only info I get is on their website, http://members.globalresorttransfer.com/login.cfm , and it has been updated several times, now stating on paperwork. ugh.....


----------



## buckor (Aug 16, 2016)

mscheribel59 said:


> Buckor, I too bought from Sean, and he uses Global Resort Transfer, and I too am waiting on them for a transfer. I've called numerous times, and e-mailed many more, with never any call back or e-mail back. Only info I get is on their website, http://members.globalresorttransfer.com/login.cfm , and it has been updated several times, now stating on paperwork. ugh.....


I guess the lack of communication from Global Resort Transfer is the most frustrating aspect of this...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 16, 2016)

buckor said:


> I guess the lack of communication from Global Resort Transfer is the most frustrating aspect of this...



While I've yet to speak to my closing agent, the person who answered the phone was able to give me a status. They apparently speak to my closing agent who is never available to me. But they are pleasant and as helpful as they can be. 

My status yesterday has not changed from 7/8 (still preparing the documents needed to record the deed). Sadly I think that means it's been sitting on someone's desk all this time at GRT. They said there are a lot of documents :-(


----------



## bendadin (Aug 16, 2016)

New question:

At 10:22am I emailed as to status and I can see that at 10:24am my deed was recorded. I looked at the paperwork that I sent in and I clearly listed my husband as a junior but that isn't written on the deed paperwork. Will this cause a glitch when combining the two accounts? My kids are like "So you own this timeshare with Papa instead of Dad?" 

And will the second account be set up any faster if they ever finish setting up the first one?


----------



## whitewater (Aug 16, 2016)

*545k: * August 18, 2016:  Received Official welcome letter from Wyndham with 2 owner cards with contract/member IDs. 

*254k: *  Waiting for remainder of paperwork to be sent by wyndham.  

August 11:  Assignment of Contract and Assumption Agreement sent back to Wyndham.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 18, 2016)

So after a runaround with Wyndham yesterday (they said that they didn't have my paperwork even though the check has been cashed,) I have an account number. The system won't allow me to set up an online account. I have the member number correct, the contract number correct, I even have to list myself as a junior because my husband is one, nothing. I'm convinced that they hate me.

Secondly, where do I learn the ins and outs of RCI from Wyndham points? My Disney annual passes run out in a few months so I want to see if I can trade into Disney.

Also, I had another deed recorded this week. Will those points find their way onto this member number or will they set up an entirely new account?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2016)

bendadin said:


> So after a runaround with Wyndham yesterday (they said that they didn't have my paperwork even though the check has been cashed,) I have an account number. The system won't allow me to set up an online account. I have the member number correct, the contract number correct, I even have to list myself as a junior because my husband is one, nothing. I'm convinced that they hate me.
> 
> Secondly, where do I learn the ins and outs of RCI from Wyndham points? My Disney annual passes run out in a few months so I want to see if I can trade into Disney.
> 
> Also, I had another deed recorded this week. Will those points find their way onto this member number or will they set up an entirely new account?



I had a similar problem this wee with a member number I couldnt register online

I called owner care who sent me to "web services" who fixed it,, ezpz

Regarding your new contract. Yes it should end up in the same member number, but if bot Owner Care can make it right. (in another couple of weeks, if my experience is any guide)

and regarding RCI You should be able to go to RCI from the link on the Wyndham site>> If not Thats another call to Owner care

Once you do get to RCI, its easy,


----------



## Braindead (Aug 18, 2016)

bendadin said:


> So after a runaround with Wyndham yesterday (they said that they didn't have my paperwork even though the check has been cashed,) I have an account number. The system won't allow me to set up an online account. I have the member number correct, the contract number correct, I even have to list myself as a junior because my husband is one, nothing. I'm convinced that they hate me.
> 
> Secondly, where do I learn the ins and outs of RCI from Wyndham points? My Disney annual passes run out in a few months so I want to see if I can trade into Disney.
> 
> Also, I had another deed recorded this week. Will those points find their way onto this member number or will they set up an entirely new account?



If your account just got setup today you probably won't be able to access it online til tomorrow. It sounds like you have a problem I had. They put us on the previous owners account as additional owners. If your account doesn't start with 00999 that probably happened to you. Call Wyndham Ext 3 then 2 and ask for owner care to straighten. Kindness goes along way when trying to get help. If you ask they will expadite the RCI account. As far as trading into DVC it's a long shot. I would get a reservation at Bonett Creek. Our grandkids would rather stay at BC over Disnet Contempary


----------



## bendadin (Aug 18, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I had a similar problem this wee with a member number I couldnt register online
> 
> I called owner care who sent me to "web services" who fixed it,, ezpz
> 
> ...



Thank you Ron!

I called and and they said that since my SSN had been updated in the system that it wouldn't be available until tomorrow. I did ask about RCI and she said that it wasn't notated but that she would get that set up too.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 18, 2016)

Braindead said:


> If your account just got setup today you probably won't be able to access it online til tomorrow. It sounds like you have a problem I had. They put us on the previous owners account as additional owners. If your account doesn't start with 00999 that probably happened to you. Call Wyndham Ext 3 then 2 and ask for owner care to straighten. Kindness goes along way when trying to get help. If you ask they will expadite the RCI account. As far as trading into DVC it's a long shot. I would get a reservation at Bonett Creek. Our grandkids would rather stay at BC over Disnet Contempary



I bought WBC because that is where my kids prefer to stay as well. We've invited my husband's brother and his family for our November trip.  We tend to think that they might be Disney bubble sort of people.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Thank you Ron!
> 
> I called and and they said that since my SSN had been updated in the system that it wouldn't be available until tomorrow. I did ask about RCI and she said that it wasn't notated but that she would get that set up too.



It was my missing social security number too


----------



## whitewater (Sep 10, 2016)

update on the 245k:  rep initially said they were waiting on current owners documents.  When I asked what they were waiting on she put me on hold for 5 minutes then said she looked at everything and its all in order.  I have a feeling that some flag or something was holding it up.  Now she said they have all they have all documents.  Said it would be another 2-4 weeks.....

Now just waiting on them to do what ever it is they need to do.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2016)

whitewater said:


> update:  Called on title services and they have all documents.  Said it would be another 2-4 weeks.....
> 
> Now just waiting on them to do what ever it is they need to do.



It will be another 2-4 weeks until what?

-They finish the Docs?

-They send it to the County Recording office?

-They send it to Wyndham?


----------



## whitewater (Sep 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> If they have all the Docs, it's just sitting on someone's desk...



more info:  
rep initially said they were waiting on current owners documents. When I asked what they were waiting on she put me on hold for 5 minutes then said she looked at everything and its all in order. I have a feeling that some flag or something was holding it up.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It will be another 2-4 weeks until what?
> 
> -They finish the Docs?
> 
> ...



Called Wyndham Title services.  last step I believe is to transfer from existing owners to us.  Closing company has already provided everything to wyndham so should be any day if my last contact transfer is a guide.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2016)

whitewater said:


> Called Wyndham Title services.  last step I believe is to transfer from existing owners to us.  Closing company has already provided everything to wyndham so should be any day if my last contact transfer is a guide.



Gotcha - I wasn't sure if you were calling the Title Transfer company, or Wyndham.  

If she said 2-4 weeks, then it will be closer to 4 or more.

I don't thank anything was holding it up - I just think they are slow and resales are not a priority for them.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Gotcha - I wasn't sure if you were calling the Title Transfer company, or Wyndham.
> 
> If she said 2-4 weeks, then it will be closer to 4 or more.



HA!  On my last one 2 months ago when I called "2-4 weeks was the answer I got".  I called wyndham title services 2 weeks later and got member number & setup access that night.  This time, well, not that lucky.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2016)

That was fast - I would say that mine have taken 4-8+ weeks, so I'm pretty jaded.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 10, 2016)

I have one that Wyndham has had since August 26th. The owner calls often to get this out of his name  It is an even use year.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 20, 2016)

*Is anyone getting any memberships set up lately?*

Wyndham received my paperwork on August 26th. They say that everything has been set up in the system as of September 9th but they will not be setting up the account for 4-6 weeks. My first contract was set up in 15-16 days. This one is just sitting. I am beginning to wonder if they are stalling on new resale contracts as they sift through their other locked account issues.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 20, 2016)

bendadin said:


> Wyndham received my paperwork on August 26th. They say that everything has been set up in the system as of September 9th but they will not be setting up the account for 4-6 weeks. My first contract was set up in 15-16 days. This one is just sitting. I am beginning to wonder if they are stalling on new resale contracts as they sift through their other locked account issues.



I am beginning to wondering if the locked accounts has any/all transfers stopped till things get sorted....

I'll call Friday and attempt to get an update on status. The 2nd contract is still not listed on my current Wyndham owners account.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm curious as to what Wyndham has to do that takes so long once they get the recorded deed.  What takes 4-6 weeks to process?


----------



## whitewater (Sep 21, 2016)

called title services again.  said Wyndham had everything and documents were forwarded to title services on August 16, 2016.  Said it would be 4-6 weeks from the Aug. 16 date.  

He said it would be any day and that things were still moving.  He thought next week things would have gone through and to call back then.


----------



## buckor (Sep 21, 2016)

whitewater said:


> called title services again.  said Wyndham had everything and documents were forwarded to title services on August 16, 2016.  Said it would be 4-6 weeks from the Aug. 16 date.
> 
> He said it would be any day and that things were still moving.  He thought next week things would have gone through and to call back then.


You can also call Wyndham Title and Transfer...ask them if they have received  everything, what day they received the paperwork, and what day they are currently processing. That'll help you know approximately when your contract will be processed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2016)

buckor said:


> You can also call Wyndham Title and Transfer...ask them if they have received  everything, what day they received the paperwork, and what day they are currently processing. That'll help you know approximately when your contract will be processed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



I called and asked what date they were reviewing contracts on. They told me that they already reviewed my contract on September 9 so now we are just waiting out the 4-6 weeks. 

If I were the seller I would be livid. The seller has to continue paying MF even though it is sold, recorded, and reviewed. As the buyer I have to be concerned that the deal that I struck (all even use year points) is still valid.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 21, 2016)

bendadin said:


> If I were the seller I would be livid. The seller has to continue paying MF even though it is sold, recorded, and reviewed.



Don't assume that the seller will pay all mf.

I have been billed for 1-2 months fees a month or more after closing.
The last one was early this year and they charged me for a couple of processing fees that I hadn't seen before. It's my final contract with them, so I just paid it so that my current reservations didn't get messed up.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 21, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Don't assume that the seller will pay all mf.
> 
> I have been billed for 1-2 months fees a month or more after closing.
> The last one was early this year and they charged me for a couple of processing fees that I hadn't seen before. It's my final contract with them, so I just paid it so that my current reservations didn't get messed up.



I'm trying to stay on top of this. I had my first contract close about a month ago. I set up recurring payments for MF. I've never received one piece of mail from them but I did see that they managed to collect MF. If I hadn't been a squeaky wheel I would have no idea that my account was even set up.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 21, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I'm trying to stay on top of this. I had my first contract close about a month ago. I set up recurring payments for MF. I've never received one piece of mail from them but I did see that they managed to collect MF.



I had the same thing happen to me. Eventually they should mail you a welcoming letter.

On that last mf bill that I talked about, I now recall that they said that an audit discovered that I owed mf, so they billed me and added fees. I was close to a vacation, so I just paid it. I did have them waive a fee once.


----------



## buckor (Sep 21, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I'm trying to stay on top of this. I had my first contract close about a month ago. I set up recurring payments for MF. I've never received one piece of mail from them but I did see that they managed to collect MF. If I hadn't been a squeaky wheel I would have no idea that my account was even set up.


Same thing for me....i called customer service just a couple days after my account was ready (with my first purchase). They gave me all the pertinent info for me to get online, etc.

Set up auto withdrawal for MFs...those came out twice before I ever got written notification from Wyndham that I was officially an owner. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Sep 23, 2016)

Logged onto my wyndham site and the 254k contract was added to my owner summary.  

Feels like this one took a lot longer but glad its completed.  

Hope this thread helps new/prospective owners on the time involved in purchasing/aquiring wyndham points.  


I'm thinking that the time is soley so wyndham can charge MFs while no use can occur.  That said OC and Title Services were always nice when I called.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 23, 2016)

2nd Contract:
Purchased: July 19, 2016
254,000 points annually. 2016 points fully available.
Resort : Wyndham Club Access
Seller: Timeshares4u (Ebay)

July 19, 2016 - purchased ebay
July 20, 2016 - returned documents needed to seller/title company.
Aug. 10, 2016 - letter from wyndham arrives (needs to be notarized)
Aug. 12, 2016 - mailed letter to wyndham
Aug. 18, 2016 - letter arrives at wyndham title services
Sep. 23, 2016 - latest contact shows on wyndham site as ready for use

Total Days:  44


----------



## whitewater (Sep 23, 2016)

545,000 points annually. 2016 points fully available.
Resort : Wyndham Club Access
Seller: Discount Timeshares (Ebay)

Timeline:

Purchased: June 8, 2016
July 1, 2016 - Wyndham Sends Assignment of Contract and Assumption Agreement 
July 12, 2016 - Letter Arrives
July 13, 2016 - letter notarized and sent to closing company
July 15, 2016 - Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. sends via email: Buyers Closing Statement, Membership Compliance Agreement, Membership Occupancy Disclosure, New Owner Setup Information, Requested Drivers License Copy.
July 17, 2016 - Signed, scanned and emailed back to Closing Company.
July 25, 2016 - document arrive at wyndham title services
Aug. 10, 2016 - called wyndham and received member number/contract number and was able to log in and book.

Total Days:  40 Days


----------



## whitewater (Sep 24, 2016)

I was surprised to see that my use year on the new contract did not get adjusted.  I thought I read that wyndham was switching use years to Jan 1 on transfers.  

545 - Jan 1
254 - March 1 (thought it would have changed to Jan 1.  

Either Way is fine.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 24, 2016)

whitewater said:


> I was surprised to see that my use year on the new contract did not get adjusted.  I thought I read that wyndham was switching use years to Jan 1 on transfers.
> e.



They did change one of mine.
If you request a change, they might compensate you with points.

As you probably know, Wndham is locking out members that have canceled reservations and through no fault of their own had the point life extended by going into another use year.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 24, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> If you request a change, they might compensate you with points.



Of course, then they might lock your account while they try to figure out how you have more points in your account than you're supposed to...


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 24, 2016)

I called and requested our use years be all the same and they adjusted for us.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 25, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> I called and requested our use years be all the same and they adjusted for us.



Thanks I'll call and ask on monday.  I'm not planning on using the points till th end of 2017 but would make tracking/accounting for my points easier if they enter and expire at the same time.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 27, 2016)

So I called Wyndham OC this evening to see about aligning my use years.  OC rep says sure.  Puts me on hold and after 5 minutes comes back and says your use years are now aligned and new points will be available Jan 1, 2018.  

I realize that I would have to wait a whole year to use the points vs. Mar 1 2017 - 2018 for the 254k as the contract was sold.  

I explained this to the rep and he said it was better to keep them as is.  He reverted them back to a staggered.  

All the time very nice and helpful.  

Here is what my points summary is Points Summary:  
2018 Total
Travel From	Expiration	Points Description	Points Available	
Available
Apr 1, 2017	Mar 31, 2018	Regular	254,000
Jan 1, 2018	Dec 31, 2018	Regular	545,000


Lesson learned.  Ask before you go align use years.  Luckily I caught and rep was able to revert back.  

That would have sucked to wait an additional year to use points.....

Hope this helps the next person.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 27, 2016)

At least they gave you the points. I bought at contract in May. Wyndham has had it for over a month. I still have no points. I'm going to dump them in RCI anyway so I'll let it slide until December.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Sep 27, 2016)

whitewater said:


> So I called Wyndham OC this evening to see about aligning my use years.  OC rep says sure.  Puts me on hold and after 5 minutes comes back and says your use years are now aligned and new points will be available Jan 1, 2018.
> 
> I realize that I would have to wait a whole year to use the points vs. Mar 1 2017 - 2018 for the 254k as the contract was sold.
> 
> ...




3 of my contracts were Jan 1 anniversary.  One was October.  I asked them if they could align them all to Jan 1st and the did.  2016 points now expire 12/31/16 and my 2017 and 2018 points all begin on Jan 1 of that year.


----------



## whitewater (Sep 27, 2016)

bendadin said:


> At least they gave you the points. I bought at contract in May. Wyndham has had it for over a month. I still have no points. I'm going to dump them in RCI anyway so I'll let it slide until December.



wow that stinks.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 28, 2016)

bendadin said:


> At least they gave you the points. I bought at contract in May. Wyndham has had it for over a month. I still have no points. I'm going to dump them in RCI anyway so I'll let it slide until December.



Check with them to make sure they didn't give you a separate, new membership number for that one contract. Sometimes these don't end up under your existing member number. If this is the case, it is easy to merge with a phone call to the title department and a follow-up fax requesting the merge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitewater (Sep 28, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> Check with them to make sure they didn't give you a separate, new membership number for that one contract. Sometimes these don't end up under your existing member number. If this is the case, it is easy to merge with a phone call to the title department and a follow-up fax requesting the merge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



they both (old & new purchased) show under my current wyndham owners account so they both are linked to me.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 28, 2016)

[post deleted]


----------



## whitewater (Sep 28, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> So it sounds like the contract is there but the points are not. Chances are, then, that you bought a stripped contract in which all the current use year points were already used. Do you see 2017 or 2018 points that correspond to this new contract?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes I get points starting Apr. 1, 2017 - Mar. 31, 2018

Points used/stripped from current year yes - next year available.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 28, 2016)

whitewater said:


> So I called Wyndham OC this evening to see about aligning my use years.  OC rep says sure.  Puts me on hold and after 5 minutes comes back and says your use years are now aligned and new points will be available Jan 1, 2018.
> 
> I realize that I would have to wait a whole year to use the points vs. Mar 1 2017 - 2018 for the 254k as the contract was sold.
> 
> ...



The reason for that is the March points are in the 2017 year now. Wyndham's use year goes by when the points end, not begin. So anybody with a March, July or September use year are using their 2017 points now. When you use those March points coming up they will actually be your 2018 points.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 28, 2016)

bendadin said:


> At least they gave you the points. I bought at contract in May. Wyndham has had it for over a month. I still have no points. I'm going to dump them in RCI anyway so I'll let it slide until December.



Check your use year on those, if it's not January you will still have time to use them. Anybody know if Owner Care will make a reservation for Bendadin so they can use points if they expire in Dec.?


----------



## bendadin (Oct 1, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> Check your use year on those, if it's not January you will still have time to use them. Anybody know if Owner Care will make a reservation for Bendadin so they can use points if they expire in Dec.?



The contract should be through the end of the year and it is an even use year. I'm not much concerned. In December, I'll be concerned. 

I've traveled way too much this year as it is. We did 8 weeks in Disneyworld over the past year. We also had a trip to Grandma's house and several nights at National Harbor. As it stands this fall I have a several night trip to Huntington Beach, CA, and then another two weeks at Disneyworld (although if I can sell those DVC nights, I will.) I am Disneyed out. lol


----------



## bendadin (Oct 4, 2016)

Well points finally dropped into my account. I still have 15RT and 28 guest certificates. Ironically I had a WDW match in RCI today. I figured that I wouldn't take the match as to not use too many of my RCI points, but I guess that is not a problem any longer.


----------



## whitewater (Oct 4, 2016)

whitewater said:


> So I called Wyndham OC this evening to see about aligning my use years.  OC rep says sure.  Puts me on hold and after 5 minutes comes back and says your use years are now aligned and new points will be available Jan 1, 2018.
> 
> I realize that I would have to wait a whole year to use the points vs. Mar 1 2017 - 2018 for the 254k as the contract was sold.
> 
> ...



So for kicks I checked my points status.  Low and behold things had changed..... (without me knowing it....)

2017 Total
Travel From	Expiration	Points Description	Points Available	
Jan 1, 2017	Dec 31, 2017	Regular	190,500
Jan 1, 2018	Dec 31, 2018	Regular	799,000

They took my 254k contract and matched use years.  Gave me 75% of the value (9 months) for 2017. Now I have to credit pool points from future year 2018 to have enough points to equal my vacation needs for Christmas vacation 2018.  

Would have prefered they just left them alone however she said that they had received a memo about matching all points years a few weeks ago thus mine was changed.

so for future buyers beware of contracts you purchase may not initially have points if partial/full points values are stripped/used when you acquire them.  

In some ways this makes my life easier because I was going to have 24k points left over that I would have to dump into RCI for non-use. Now I just pay the credit pool fee, pull points needed to equal my vacation needs (cancel and rebook one of my other vacations to get APR at desired resort 13 months out) then re-book other week with combo of pooled and contract points.  

this just requires move moving parts to accomplish what I want but in the end all works out.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Next:
> 
> -Previous owner sends signed Docs to closing company.
> -Closing company prepares deed and sends it to local recording office.
> ...



I didn't know CWA points required a deed which needed recording at a county office.  I thought completed sales paperwork was sent to Wydham where they processed the transfer and new account setup (after it sits on someone's desk for awhile.).


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 11, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I didn't know CWA points required a deed which needed recording at a county office.  I thought completed sales paperwork was sent to Wydham where they processed the transfer and new account setup (after it sits on someone's desk for awhile.).



Yes.......


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I didn't know CWA points required a deed which needed recording at a county office.  I thought completed sales paperwork was sent to Wydham where they processed the transfer and new account setup (after it sits on someone's desk for awhile.).



The Wyndham weeks that I own are deeded weeks - sorry for the confusion.


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 11, 2016)

The reason I asked is because SumDay said completed paperwork on our first eBay purchase was sent to Wyndham..  I am assuming now a 4-6 week wait for processing...?


----------



## whitewater (Oct 11, 2016)

mine closed before the points debacle so who knows now....

40 days on the 2 of mine but likely longer.


----------



## buckor (Oct 12, 2016)

dagger1 said:


> I didn't know CWA points required a deed which needed recording at a county office.  I thought completed sales paperwork was sent to Wydham where they processed the transfer and new account setup (after it sits on someone's desk for awhile.).


It's not a deed, but you do get new paperwork from the CWA Trust. It is still a two- step process where the previous owners transfer their trust interest to you and you accept it...once you accept it then Wyndham does their 4-6 week transfer. 2-3 months later you'll get your Trust documents in the mail, much like a deed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## LindseyFlorida (Mar 22, 2017)

How many guest certificates are you allowed with the purchase of these contracts?


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 5, 2017)

I just had a resale purchase show up today .. was 14 weeks for the closing / recording process plus another 9 weeks of it sitting in a pile at Wyndham:

- October 10 won bid
- January 24 recorded deed received from county at closing agent and transfer request sent to Wyndham
- April 5th points show up on Wyndham site

All the points are there.

Bob


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Apr 6, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> I just had a resale purchase show up today .. was 14 weeks for the closing / recording process plus another 9 weeks of it sitting in a pile at Wyndham:
> 
> - October 10 won bid
> - January 24 recorded deed received from county at closing agent and transfer request sent to Wyndham
> ...



YIKES- I called them today, and they said it is only 4 weeks now. I wonder what was holding yours up?


----------



## whitewater (Apr 6, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> YIKES- I called them today, and they said it is only 4 weeks now. I wonder what was holding yours up?


same here.  4-6 weeks.  Mine was received 2 weeks ago.  

All paperwork received.


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 6, 2017)

foundyoubyaccident said:


> YIKES- I called them today, and they said it is only 4 weeks now. I wonder what was holding yours up?


Not sure .. Other indications were 6 to 8 weeks so I just waited .. I did some emailing to the closing agent during their 14 weeks but never spoke to Wyndham. I also received an emailing of the deed yesterday from the closing agent who was notified by Wyndham of my activation.

Bob


----------



## whitewater (May 11, 2017)

Purchased: December 28, 2016        
2017 points fully available & Credit Pooled Points also Arrived
Resort : Wyndham Club Access
Seller/Broker: AngelaNoel (Tug)


January 3, 2017 - Angela requested documents from Wyndham to process transfer.
January 9, 2017 - Documents arrive at Wyndham mailroom for processing.
Some where mid-way - Wyndham owed us money and sent paper work back to closing agent saying our account was over due.  After 2+ hours on the phone - We receive refund and paper work is resent by closing agent back to wyndham....  (gotta love wyndhams accounting system)
March 16, 2017 - Wyndham Assignment Contract signed and mailed to Wyndham
March 21, 2017 - All documents arrive at Wyndham Title Services
April 6, 2017 - Spoke with Title services all documents are in.  Running 4-6 weeks to process.
April 21, 2017 - Spoke with Title services all documents are in - working on Feb 20.
May 9, 2017 - Contract is finally processed

Total Time to Close:  126 Days.....  3x longer than other 2 contracts.  
Should note AngelaNoel was great to work with.  Wyndhams accounting system resulted in them sending documents back to Angela saying our account was delinquent.  After I spend 2+ hours on the phone with financial services they determined they owed me money....  Money was refunded and contract closed.  

Credit pooled points from previous owners transfered with contract for those interested.


----------



## nicemann (May 12, 2017)

whitewater said:


> Purchased: December 28, 2016
> 2017 points fully available & Credit Pooled Points also Arrived
> Resort : Wyndham Club Access
> Seller/Broker: AngelaNoel (Tug)
> ...



Amazing all the hassles to get a contract transferred.  I did want to second your note on AngelaNoel.  I bought my contract thru her.  Very easy to work with and when I had an issue with not all the points transferring her company stepped up and made it right.


----------

